# Gradientenüberwachung dP/dT



## veritas (9 August 2009)

Moin moin,

hoffe alle sind erholt aus ihrem Urlaub zurückgekehrt und erholt.

So und jetzt ne neues Problem,

wie würdet Ihr eine Gradientenüberwachung delta P / delta T  mit einer S5 proggen.

Die SPS hat einen Analogeingang der eine Veränderung von 1,5 Bar / 6 Minuten überwachen soll. Zusätzlich soll sie noch 10 Bar / 1h überwachen.

Ich wäre dankbar ersteinmal einen Tip für nur eine Überwachung,

Danke für eure Tips im voraus.

Veritas


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (9 August 2009)

Also eine Idee wäre das über einen FiFo zu machen, der die Werte über eine Stunde beinhalten kann.
Jetzt mal ganz grob: pro Minute kommt ein Wert in den FiFo. Dann hat dieser FiFo 60 Einträge

0: t
1: t - 1 min
2: t -  2 min
3: t - 3 min
4: t - 4 min
5: t - 6 min
6: t - 7 min
.
.
59: t - 60 min

Im Minutentakt vergleichst du dann den aktuellen Wert entweder mit Eintrag 5 (t - 6 min) oder Eintrag 59 (t - 60 min). Wenn Abweichung größer -> Störung.

Im Minutentakt ist zu überlegen, ob ein Mittelwert oder ein anderer Wert (Min/Max) in den Fifo eingetragen wird.

Edit: Damit überwachst du nur das feste Zeitraster, soll z.B. auch bei 3 bar / 3 Min abgeschaltet werden geht das so natürlich nicht.


----------



## Haube (5 März 2010)

*Gradientenüberwachung*

Hallo Ihr Spezialisten,

kann vielleicht ma jemand nem ganz Dummen kurz und knapp erläutern, was es mit der Gradientenüberwachung auf sich hat, was ich (bzw. die Regelung) davon habe? Schonma Vielen Dank!


----------



## janusz (6 März 2010)

Hallo Haube 
bei der Gradientenüberwachung handelt sich um die Feststellung ob sich innerhalb einer Zeitspanne (hier im Beispiel 6 Min.) eine Druckänderung (hier 1,5 Bar) ergeben hat - wenn ja, dann Reaktion. Nehme bitte ein Blatt Papier und zeichne ein Koordinaten - System ein. Auf der X-Achse (horizontal) die Zeit in Min. auf der Y-Achse (vertikal) den Druck in Bar.
Jetzt zeichne eine beliebige Kurve und schaue ob du eine Druckänderung größer 1,5 Bar hast. Ist das der Fall, so muß du nur feststellen, ob diese Änderung innerhalb einer Zeitspanne von 6 Min. stattgefunden hatte oder nicht. Ich hoffe, ich habe es verständlicher für dich beschrieben.
Was du davon hast? Ganze Menge, z.B. kannst du damit z.B eine Leckage in Leitungsystem ermitteln, oder eine ändere Mediumentnahme. Beispiele gibt es genug. 
Grüße
Janusz


----------

